# smokin' NEW TAB !!



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

CaptJack said:


> *> Bubba Bateman (Earle4)* has just finished designing a new tab
> He’s calling it the *“Genius Tab”*
> All the aluminum parts are machined
> It’s the first completely adjustable tab on the market
> ...


:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## batmaing (Jul 30, 2009)

$120? C'mon. [rant] Manufacturers of archery equipment charge in this manner because we allow it. 99% of the time it's the archer, not the equipment. Let's get with it people! [/rant] Not PC for my 4th post, I know, but I've had enough - this is ridiculous.


----------



## CaptJack (Apr 20, 2005)

Bubba asked me to post this response for him:
-------

_"Yes, FITA shooters are using tabs (that are stamped out) that run from $45~$60 but they’re made in China, Japan, & Korea. My tabs are made in Texas. The aluminum parts are machined in Texas. I use the best cordovan in the world and the rubber backing costs more than leather. 

It does what none of the other tabs can do. Until you have one in your hand you won’t understand. It works for both right and left handed shooters and it can be setup from extra small (XSM) to extra large (XLG).

Once you buy this tab you will never have to buy another one again. You just replace the faces as they wear out.

My “Bubba tab” (the original prototype) is now 19 years old and still going strong.

This tab is for the “elite” archer – the best tab in the world."

Bubba Bateman – EW Bateman & Co_


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

:moviecorn

I'll truly be interested in it's outcome. 

Will the market bear it,olarbearr bust it.:no:

Time will tell.

Good Luck Bubba!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

with arrows pushing 400 a dozen I don't see a problem. I have a bunch of cavaliers-several second hand that Darrell did his power grind magic on and they work for me but I am not going to bash the costs of this new tab. If someone thinks its too expensive-don't buy it. I am sure it is well made so good luck Bubba


----------



## Zane Smith (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey, that looks alot like my barebow(stringwalking) tabs.


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't know if he plan's on selling the finger spacer separately, but I can tell you now that I sure would be interested in obtaining one. Also props on the machine work it looks first class. :thumbs_up


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

*Bubba's Tab*

Last fall at a NFAA shoot in Victoria, Tx. Bubba had that tab and showed to Mel Sowell and myself - it is totally adjustable and very well made. Bubba stated he was going to "tweak it" some more but felt it addressed the issues of longevity and custom fit. Mel, who has won indoor State and Nationals, tried it and liked it. Pricey? Lot of hand work there and good design thoughts and you can fix/adjust it yourself. also - Hurrah for Bubba winning Nationals !! :thumbs_up


----------



## rasyad (Nov 22, 2005)

I like the pintail shape, very surfy. 

Rasyad


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks like a quality piece. Well done.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i will definitely get one....when my cavalier elites and spare cordovans wear out!!


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

I see how it adjusts for XS to XL, but can you tell me how we do RH to LH? Do we flip the "surfboard" over, or do we turn it 180? 
I like the machining of the shelf and index finger piece! Darrell does that to the JOAD kids Cavaliers, it takes all the rough edges out! 
I'M ALL ABOUT MADE IN THE USA! 
When I ran an archery shop, I found that people shied away from the super expensive stuff, though, so I wish you all the luck in the world Bubba! Maybe you should get this in the hands of the Dream Team kids! They range in all sizes!!! They are certainly the "Elite" archers who would be a great test group!!
The tab does look pretty cool. I am just curious about the RH to LH adjustment, maybe I just don't see it right now.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice looking tab. What if you don't shoot with a shelf? There seems to be a lot of metal at the top end of the tab. I see where you can take the shelf off, but the aluminum extends pretty far up toward the cheek bone. 

What is the purpose of the pointed bottom? Is it just an aesthetics thing? It looks like it can jab you if you are not paying attention (top photo)


----------



## CaptJack (Apr 20, 2005)

*lizard, midwayarcherywi* - the reason it's shaped like a "surfboard"  - notice that the holes are the same on both edges - when you set it up from RH to LH you just use pads cut for a left hand and use the screw holes along the other edge

If you don't shoot it with the shelf you'll never notice the aluminum frame of the tab

The pointed bottom is a "reference" for your little finger


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

CaptJack said:


> *lizard, midwayarcherywi* - the reason it's shaped like a "surfboard"  - notice that the holes are the same on both edges - when you set it up from RH to LH you just use pads cut for a left hand and use the screw holes along the other edge
> 
> If you don't shoot it with the shelf you'll never notice the aluminum frame of the tab


I have to say that being able to use the device for left or right handed people isn't a selling point. How many people will use the tab for **both**? In fact, I'd say the ambidextrous nature of the product, while clever, is a point against it. The vast, vast majority of people will not be changing their handedness, and, as a result, people who buy this are paying a premium for extra holes that they will never need or use.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I must say this: I once shot compound with fingers and used Batemans cordovan tab. That's the oldest tab that's being used now in my club and it outlived many others that were bought a lot later...
as far as the price is concerned, it might sound too high, but you guys at least try to check it out before you criticize the product.


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

i personally have seen the tab the point of it is to make a totally ajustable finger tab. were you dont have to guess as to what size you need. for youth archers who are still growing this tab will fit a 5 to 50 year old with no probles and as far as worrying about stabbing your self with it the edges are ground down to were its not sharp and in no more hazardos as a nock.

and also it sucker is built like a FREEKING TANK i swear you could run over this shing with a truk and it would be fine


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Lh/rh*

I UNDERSTAND! It's like this, you buy a tab, and EITHER a righties or leftist can use it! Simple Simon! 
One more ? Are the holes beveled on both sides or just the one? I'm trying to picture this in my head...I guess the cordovan for the LH would be on the.right.side of the "surfboard" and the RH would be on the left!...I got it now!
Where can I order one? Would like.to.get this and see it in action. Do you have 3 fingers under leather? I shoot barebow, and shoot 3under. Thanks.



Warbow said:


> I have to say that being able to use the device for left or right handed people isn't a selling point. How many people will use the tab for **both**? In fact, I'd say the ambidextrous nature of the product, while clever, is a point against it. The vast, vast majority of people will not be changing their handedness, and, as a result, people who buy this are paying a premium for extra holes that they will never need or use.


Ng


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

Dado said:


> I must say this: I once shot compound with fingers and used Batemans cordovan tab. That's the oldest tab that's being used now in my club and it outlived many others that were bought a lot later...


How did they wear out? I know some guys using tabs they purchased in the 60's and short of taking a hammer to them there isn't much to break (the cordovan does need replaced, but this one will have the same issue there). I can't see myself being able to wear the aluminum out on my Soma either.



> as far as the price is concerned, it might sound too high, but you guys at least try to check it out before you criticize the product.


Kinda hard to do at 120 dollars for a try, otherwise people just have to go on looks and marketing.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

lizard said:


> I UNDERSTAND!
> ........ Do you have 3 fingers under leather? I shoot barebow, and shoot 3under. Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...



...wouldn't it just be a matter of changing the cordovan and rubber backing?......


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I'll stick with my Win&Win 360 thanks... its got enough adjustment for what I need and the price point is about a 3rd or less than the tab being shown in this thread. Not everyone is going to want an aluminum finger spacer, for me personally when I used one on a cavalier, it felt like my fingers were bruised after a day of shooting... I never went back to the cavalier after that, and this tab doesn't attract me at all.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

and I use a bateman quiver, so I have nothing against the manufacture.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

DEAD 10 said:


> and also it sucker is built like a FREEKING TANK i swear you could run over this shing with a truk and it would be fine


Why would one want to run over their tab and what exactly does this have to do with how it shoots. I can already see some design flaws. The old adage, simple is often best obviously doesn't apply.


----------



## CaptJack (Apr 20, 2005)

just remember that Bubba & Earle(3) are reading this thread for the feedback
it's all good - but remember your responses reflect on your personality and your maturity.


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

its definately unique, and has lots of potential. would definately like to try one out just like i have tried all the rest from cavalier, soma, and w&w. would be nice to shoot them all side by side. but just cant afford that price at this time. that would be 1-2 nights in a hotel for a shoot right now


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

CaptJack said:


> just remember that Bubba & Earle(3) are reading this thread for the feedback
> it's all good - but remember your responses reflect on your personality and your maturity.


Welcome to AT guys... 

Nice tab BTW.

John.


----------



## Archer 4 Life (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw this tab at the Texas Shootout this year. I was impressed with how it felt. Just can't afford the price or I'd buy it.


----------



## CaptJack (Apr 20, 2005)

rasyad said:


> *"I like the pintail shape, very surfy."*
> Rasyad


*My Yater- Mini-Gun- pintail - I can relate...*









Hey Bubba - maybe you should call it the *Bateman "Pintail Tab"*


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Bubba's Tab*

I kind of agree with the pricing thing, but if there is a package of cordovan with all the sizes included, and if there are different types (3 under, two under) in the package deal, then it might be well worth it.
Would you think of offering a "special" for JOAD clubs? It might bring a bunch of new shooters on board using your tab!
Is it aircraft grade aluminum, that means something to many people.
I still think you might try getting into the Dream Team Coaches and shooters and see what they think! It would be a great testing ground!
Just an idea!


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

*Bubba's Tab*

I kind of agree with the pricing thing, but if there is a package of cordovan with all the sizes included, and if there are different types (3 under, two under) in the package deal, then it might be well worth it.
Would you think of offering a "special" for JOAD clubs? It might bring a bunch of new shooters on board using your tab!
Is it aircraft grade aluminum, that means something to many people.
I still think you might try getting into the Dream Team Coaches and shooters and see what they think! It would be a great testing ground!
Just an idea!


----------



## Brock Samson (Jul 13, 2009)

Wish I could afford to try this one, as it looks really well-built and I'm questioning whether or not my large Cavalier tab is big enough for me.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

strcpy said:


> How did they wear out? .


The leather on the newer ones looks older and more abused, while in fact the bateman's had been used before those almost 2 full years...
So a bateman that is almost 6 years old looks better than cartel or even cavalier that are 2-3 years old.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

*New Tab*

Good Luck with the new tab.

Question: The ledge appears to have a single screw holding the ledge to the tab plate. What keeps the ledge from turning? I find that tightening a single screw to prevent turning only goes so far before I strip a thread.

I currently use a Cavalier Elite tab and the ledge plate has two tapped holes and screws to hold the ledge securely.




Regards,


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice tab but I carry 3 Cavalier tabs in my quiver and 2 in the box, all broken in, just in case. Not very economical for me.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gents -

Think you guys (and gals) know my thinking on "new and improved". With any piece of equipment, the first question I think you have to ask yourselves is: What is my current <fill in the blank> not doing, that I want it to do? Until you can answer that with any degree of accuracy, all you're doing is going on a grail hunt. 

In this case, I think the current "standard" is still the Cavalier Elite, and I've seen them go for under $20, new in the box. Perfect? No, but it takes me less than 15 minutes to "customize" them, so IMHO, it is and I do have several back-ups. We all do carry back-ups, right?

I'm sure if this tab goes into production, it will sell for the simple reason it's $120, and people like that 

Viper1 out.


----------



## skybowman (Jan 31, 2004)

I've been shooting Bateman tabs for years. Great people and products.

Consider the price of a good release aid if you shoot compound unlimited and you wouldn't even blink.

I haven't seen one up close, but it looks very well made.


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

I got one of these Genious tabs from Bubba in Darrington one day after we got done shooting. It is insanely well made and there are two ingenious design characteristics this tab has over every other tab I've ever seen. 

Let me start by saying that I dont use the ledge, I have the entire top of my hand go along my jaw bone. On Bubba's tab you'll see he has a small, slim curve that sits on top of your index finger. This is great because you get fully unhindered contact with the entire top of your hand and fingers against your jaw bone, but also there is _something _there. After shooting this tab awhile, you'll start to have an area on your jaw bone that you know is where this piece is supposed to touch. If you get sloppy with your anchor, you'll catch yourself changing it up. True enough you all that shoot with a ledge already have this, but for those of you like me, you'll enjoy this added advantage.

The second and most important design advantage is the adjustable finger spacer. As stated in the previous paragraph, I like full contact of my hand along my jaw bone, and this is complemented by the over-the-finger curvature. In other tabs, if the finger spacer is too low the tab will be sticking into my jaw rather than my hand running along it. With the adjustable finger spacer, I can have my finger/hand held close up to the curve and my jaw while simultaneously held close to the spacer, not leaving me room to deviate in my anchor, all increasing consistency and therefore much more conducive to accuracy than most other tabs. 

I see this tab as being the most helpful tab in achieving consistency, and consistency is the key to accuracy:wink:, so take it from me, try it out


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

Viper1 said:


> In this case, I think the current "standard" is still the Cavalier Elite, and I've seen them go for under $20, new in the box. Perfect? No, but it takes me less than 15 minutes to "customize" them, so IMHO, it is and I do have several back-ups. We all do carry back-ups, right?


Pretty much my opinion - a dremel and a few minutes and I have a custom tab. Indeed, I find the number one thing I always have to change is the *shape* of the finger spacer. I might get lucky on this one and like it, but if I do not not much I'm stuck with that one. I like the derlin spacers as they are hard, durable, yet easy to shape with the dremel. If you are good enough to feel the difference and know where to adjust there then you are going to be good enough to do it with a dremel too.

The only thing that looks remotely interesting is being able to move the spacer up and down. But then I guess I would place it right where every other tab does - if it isn't behind the gap where the arrow goes it kinda ceases to function as a spacer.

Being right/left handed and able to adjust from XS to XL is a plus for the manufacturer, not really the consumer. My handedness doesn't change nor does it size. For a program that could use such adjustability (or a growing kid) they can purchase more Cavaliers (let alone some of the black widow tabs) to cover everyone and have them all shoot at the same time.

All that being said - I wouldn't mind giving one a go and if they continue to be made may some day. If the finger spacer was derlin and he had a wider plate (the main reason I use a soma saker) I would give it some real thought over the bit of time - they *do* look nice. But I'm not going to pretend it is anything other than "I want".

I rather suspect as a money making venture this is going to hit that wall fairly hard (I'll be eagerly awaiting the pictures from everyone who wants one of these in this thread and their hands on reviews), as a hobby and enjoyment of other people using your product (and producing an obviously well made one to boot) then it is probably an unmitigated success. 

I do not know what the person making them wants, I make all sorts of things for friends (strings, customize their grips, etc) and I do it for the second reason. If I had the time I would probably do it for others too, but it wouldn't be for money.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Looks like a quality product (as you'd expect from the Bateman boys  )

Only question I have is that with all those holes drilled in the plate, is there only one screw holding the finger spacer and one holding the ledge? Guess I'd prefer to see two, like on my Cavalier tabs. Less chance something could move.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

*New Tab*

Ditto Limbwalker.

I had the same question a few posts ago. My experience with one screw holding a ledge or spacer tells me this could be a problem.

Regards,


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

skybowman said:


> I've been shooting Bateman tabs for years. Great people and products.
> 
> Consider the price of a good release aid if you shoot compound unlimited and you wouldn't even blink.
> 
> I haven't seen one up close, but it looks very well made.


I was just thinking about that I shoot compound freestyle and you can't hardly get a used release for that price and most would not even think about showing up to a tournament with at least two releases if not three. I like the way this tab works and is very adjustable.


----------



## the bubba tab (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks for all your input .
i started in 1989 to come up with a tab that would fit any hand be it Right or Left handed xsm to xlg .
i'v been making tabs for 30 years with E W Bateman & CO. .
but quit E W Bateman & CO. in 1998 was not shooting till 2004.
Came back to work with my Dad And E W Bateman & CO.march of 2007.
started back on my tab after 4 diffrent ones i got it!
that's what your looking at now.
the" pin tial" I like that ! but this shape was out of my head did NOT copy any one. Was not thinking of a surf baord r any thing else but how can it work both ways and all sizes.
if you look at the pic i have the tab in my left hand but it has the rh face on the body. all you do is stick your hand in from the right or left side for right or left handed you don't have to flip it over.
The divider moves up an down it all so moves forward and backwards that will move the tab body on top of your finger to the back of your finger or to the front of your finger that's the part that's on top of your indeixt finger


----------



## the bubba tab (Aug 17, 2010)

*bubba tab*



Lindy said:


> Ditto Limbwalker.
> 
> I had the same question a few posts ago. My experience with one screw holding a ledge or spacer tells me this could be a problem.
> 
> Regards,


the one screw is all you need i'v been shooting the same one for two years
it has not moved r come lose. Theres nothing pulling on the tab or ladge if so your not doing it right


----------



## the bubba tab (Aug 17, 2010)

*bubba tab*



batmaing said:


> $120? C'mon. [rant] Manufacturers of archery equipment charge in this manner because we allow it. 99% of the time it's the archer, not the equipment. Let's get with it people! [/rant] Not PC for my 4th post, I know, but I've had enough - this is ridiculous.


if this true then why has'nt any one won gold in the Olympics with cheep arrows !!!!
BUBBA


----------



## the bubba tab (Aug 17, 2010)

*bubba tab*



Aceman said:


> I was just thinking about that I shoot compound freestyle and you can't hardly get a used release for that price and most would not even think about showing up to a tournament with at least two releases if not three. I like the way this tab works and is very adjustable.


thank you!!!!
BUBBA


----------



## the bubba tab (Aug 17, 2010)

*bubba tab*



Zane Smith said:


> Hey, that looks alot like my barebow(stringwalking) tabs.


AAAAA NO it's nothing like your tab!!!
BUBBA but thanks any way


----------



## the bubba tab (Aug 17, 2010)

*bubba tab*



HoytHelixBoy said:


> I don't know if he plan's on selling the finger spacer separately, but I can tell you now that I sure would be interested in obtaining one. Also props on the machine work it looks first class. :thumbs_up


yes i will sale you the devider
BUBBA
Call EWBateman.com


----------



## the bubba tab (Aug 17, 2010)

*bubba tab*



lizard said:


> I see how it adjusts for XS to XL, but can you tell me how we do RH to LH? Do we flip the "surfboard" over, or do we turn it 180?
> I like the machining of the shelf and index finger piece! Darrell does that to the JOAD kids Cavaliers, it takes all the rough edges out!
> I'M ALL ABOUT MADE IN THE USA!
> When I ran an archery shop, I found that people shied away from the super expensive stuff, though, so I wish you all the luck in the world Bubba! Maybe you should get this in the hands of the Dream Team kids! They range in all sizes!!! They are certainly the "Elite" archers who would be a great test group!!
> The tab does look pretty cool. I am just curious about the RH to LH adjustment, maybe I just don't see it right now.


And havenig X 10s in your Qviver


----------



## the bubba tab (Aug 17, 2010)

*bubba tab*



midwayarcherywi said:


> Nice looking tab. What if you don't shoot with a shelf? There seems to be a lot of metal at the top end of the tab. I see where you can take the shelf off, but the aluminum extends pretty far up toward the cheek bone.
> 
> What is the purpose of the pointed bottom? Is it just an aesthetics thing? It looks like it can jab you if you are not paying attention (top photo)


NO if your lose in jab am in the head with the point and you mite win

a trip to your town hilton!!!!

that's why it's ajustable you can get the top down on your finger by moving the devider up till it fits your finger!!!!
BUBBA


----------



## the bubba tab (Aug 17, 2010)

*bubba tab*



strcpy said:


> Pretty much my opinion - a dremel and a few minutes and I have a custom tab. Indeed, I find the number one thing I always have to change is the *shape* of the finger spacer. I might get lucky on this one and like it, but if I do not not much I'm stuck with that one. I like the derlin spacers as they are hard, durable, yet easy to shape with the dremel. If you are good enough to feel the difference and know where to adjust there then you are going to be good enough to do it with a dremel too.
> 
> The only thing that looks remotely interesting is being able to move the spacer up and down. But then I guess I would place it right where every other tab does - if it isn't behind the gap where the arrow goes it kinda ceases to function as a spacer.
> 
> ...


well your in luck thay r bing made got them call and get now E W Bateman & co. You don't have to do any thing to this tab but fit it to your hand trim the fave to your likings and shoot it!!!!
BUBBA


----------



## the bubba tab (Aug 17, 2010)

*bubba atb*



batmaing said:


> $120? C'mon. [rant] Manufacturers of archery equipment charge in this manner because we allow it. 99% of the time it's the archer, not the equipment. Let's get with it people! [/rant] Not PC for my 4th post, I know, but I've had enough - this is ridiculous.


ok lets see if brady ellison can win with X7s or wood arrows!!!!
BUBBA
HA HA !


----------



## the bubba tab (Aug 17, 2010)

*bubba tab*



Warbow said:


> I have to say that being able to use the device for left or right handed people isn't a selling point. How many people will use the tab for **both**? In fact, I'd say the ambidextrous nature of the product, while clever, is a point against it. The vast, vast majority of people will not be changing their handedness, and, as a result, people who buy this are paying a premium for extra holes that they will never need or use.


OK lets see.
the point is lets say your done with shooting but you have a kid and your kid take up archery and says dad i want to be on the omlypic team well you got a genius tab from way back win. and you were right handed and your kid come out left handed .Guess what you can make tab fit there hand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that's a $120.00 you can spend on X10s! this is why i came up with a tab that wood go left r right and xsm to xlg you all just need to stop and think about it" one tab" for all. that all archers in the world can shoot . I can set up one tab that will fit all!!!!theres not a hand in the world that it will not fit unless your just a big ass person and your feet or size 25e,d,a,h,m,z's
keep it comeing on your in puts 
the pin tial that wood a made a realy cool name!!!! but i wanted a name that was not bing used.

BUBBA


----------



## Zane Smith (Nov 27, 2005)

Bubba,
My comments were made to say that I LIKE you tab because the plate does not go into the 'meat' of your hand, only within the digits. SIMILAR to my design . IT WAS MENT AS A COMPLIMENT.
Please do not take what I said the wrong way.
BTW, I do not Mfg. my tabs. Only for my personal use.
Zane


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

the bubba tab said:


> well your in luck thay r bing made got them call and get now E W Bateman & co. You don't have to do any thing to this tab but fit it to your hand trim the fave to your likings and shoot it!!!!
> BUBBA


Do you mean with a derlin finger spacer and a body shape similar to the Soma Saker? I, personally, got used to the big thing in my palm and like it. If so got a picture? And how much (quite a bit more machining to do)? 

If you mean the one in the picture - it will be a while if at all. As I said I wouldn't mind one, but I'm still shooting a 500 dollar bow (W&W Winact II & KAP Carbon limbs) so a new tab is pretty far down the list (I do have Nano XR's so I have good arrows - that was an easy choice, its more about not sure what I want than the money now). Factor in that it doesn't look like what I prefer to shoot and I doubt the finger spacer is the shape I want (hence wanting derlin so I can easily dremel) and it goes way down the list

I've never been adverse to the "I want" syndrome, but it at least has to be a sideways move, not a backwards one.


----------



## PeterW (Aug 17, 2010)

Bubba Tab, 

If I may offer a personal opinion. Instead of responding to various questions with tiny short replies, wasting your time; why not put a few of these tabs in people's hands?

The National just happened in Ohio a few weeks back, I wasn't there...work, go to events, offer shooter the use of the tab and you hold on to their driver license. They return your tab, you give them back their DL. Your only problem is the cost of travel and the cost of buying a manufacturer's exhibit space....money.

Another option is to get these tabs into hands of 'trend setters' or celebrities (like magazine editors) in the archery world... Some may do it for free, some know their worth and charge you for using it. Some will happily evaluate your product....and if you want to use their likeness and quote in your advertising, then they may want you to pay up. 

how about sponsoring your local JOAD club. I'm sure there aren't 1,000 members in the club, you won't go broke. If they are under...16, give them the tab for 10 or 20bucks. If they are over 16 to 18, give them the tab for 25 or 30 bucks. Allow them to grow your product for you.

Texans (from reputation), of all people, don't talk, they show. Show us. I want to learn more about your tab, make me want your tab. I read the first post, it summed up what it does. I don't need to read a ton more post about your tab. "Show me the money" 

Here's my opinion about the tab:
1, ambidex does nothing for the individual shooter. It's a marketing point for sellers. It means they don't have to keep a crap load of stocks. 

2, adjustable tab....that does benefit the shooter. Also see #1, it benefits the retailer and whole seller.....less stock to keep, less stock for size confusion. 

Miscellaneous thoughts:
1, stamped out parts, depending on it's application, is -not- bad. Again, depending on the application.

2, Over seas or off shore manufacturing vs Made In America. Is it the CHICKEN or is it the EGG? Consumers want lower cost. Manufacturers wants higher profit. Who or whom forced manufacturing to be shipped to low cost countries (Canada, China, Brazil, Mexico, Honduras, etc) Is it the indifferent American consumer who want cheaper goods that forced manufacturers to produce things in cheaper countries? Or is it the greedy manufacturers who want to lower their labor cost that sourced production in cheaper countries. This is a tough one...who do you blame? "American Pride"? Try asking Walmart that you want them to only sell things made in America...then try telling Walmart to let the American workers unionize and pay Americans a "living wage" (what ever that is for the local area). Walmart will laugh your Bubba Tabs out the door.

This isn't an American vs Asian manufacturer issue, as I see it. This is you offering a fully adjustable tab which a child can own for the rest of his/her life. The marketing is that the young shooter can have confident in a familiar, life long piece of equipment that will grow with the shooter. That's how you could market it....not marketing it with quick, short, silly, wast-of-your-time replies to critics.

Take the attitude of "I'm busying trying to improve a great product than to reply to silly post with my even-sillier comments". Do what Apple do: redesign existing products into better products. (iPod, iPhone, iPad, Mouse isn't original, they just made it better. The mouse was from Bell Lab....Apple just happen to be visionaries that saw the device while touring Bell and THE FIRST to employ it in a Personal Computer)

3, never make enemies of potential customer. Your Texan pride is getting away from educating people on how your product can improve the shooter. Let the ignorant think what they think, good people will change their mind if they have proof that a product is better. They way you're going, with your response to them, all they will remember about your Bubba Gump Tab is your attitude, not how great your product is. They will overlook the features and selling point if you turn them off with your attitude and snipes. 

4, Be professional: Stick to your marketing points. Stay on message. Stay on the reservation. Follow your own game book. You want them to know the product. Thank people for their opinion (even if it's dumb) and respond with:

"Thanks, we're taking notes on your feedback and opinions. It's an insanely great product as you can see; with your input, we want to make it better"

Your response remain neutral. Even with the dumbest of criticism, your response will look professional. Some of these dumb critics is willing to be won over, they want proof...don't alienate them with a far stupider response from your self. Don't play down to an unprofessional level. Stay above it with the message of having a great product.

5, Communication...spelling, grammar and excitement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
a, Computer have instant spell checker. I'm a horrible speller, I depend on spell checker whenever I see the wavy red line under a word. 
b, Where do I start.....? 
c, Excitement!!!!!!!!!!!!! We can see that you're excited about your product like a proud parent of a baby. That's great!!!!!!!!!! I totally respect that!!!!!!!!!!! I respect inventors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm proud of a lot of my designs and ideas, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! However, I'm not 14!!!!!!!!! I don't believe you're 14, sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Last not to you, Sir. You got an interesting product. I would like to shoot a few ends with it to see if I GOTTA HAVE IT. Until I see you at some regional match and try one on, I'm sitting on the fence. 

Like any good skeptic, you prove it to me. As a good Texan, you would want proof, too. Right? 

It's my damn right as an American (as a human) that I ask for proof that your is gold. Potential customer has the right to ask for proof and the way they express it may be with silly & stupid little comments. It's not illegal to be socially inept (see your own dumb response to dumb comments from others. I'm sure as a Texan, you respect my brutal & constructive honesty). 

Your attitude should be treating every criticism as a chance for dialog. They are your potential customers. Some of them don't give a flying F... about where it's made (that's the sad reality). They want to know "how will it benefit me"....and they aren't wrong. 

People who read this thread, you got a chance to convince them. There is a dialog going on. IF they are still reading this thread, that means they are still interested. They are waiting for an answer to "prove to me, what will this product do for me".

Last marketing tip.... How much, in material cost, does each tab cost you? I'm sure it's cheap. The labor cost would be the biggest investment. 

How bout selecting a few of us....who are reading this thread, and GIVE us a tab? Select 3 to 6 of us, maybe? Pick 3 to 6 of us that seem to like your tab (maybe me?) and give us a tab. "GIVE"? Yeah, "give". You came this far with your time, energy and prototyping, what's 30 dollars with of material cost? (I'm assuming your aluminum isn't made of diamonds) Go a bit further. Make us rave about your tab. Let us do your talking for you.

Next, pick the people that are making the stupidest comments. Pick 6 to 12 people. Make them an offer....sell them tabs at some outrageous cost....30.00? 40.00? 50.00? 60.00? I like 40.00 (and shipping cost)...it's twice the "impulse buy price point" of 20.00. Look at this as a chance to win over critics. You already got a lot of skin in the game...R&D cost. Go a bit more. Go further. Then.....then....the worst thing your critics can ever say about you is that you SHUT UP & PUT UP by selling them a 120.00MSRP tab for below cost @ 40.00. You'll be known as someone who is willing F....ing back his product by putting more skin in the game. 

What would a Texan respect more: Someone shipping you a demo product or someone shooting off their mouth with stupid replies?

Last tactic for marketing... in relations to this forum. Set a side a dozen or two of your tabs and sell them to the first 12 or 24 people who reply to you. Sell them at cost. They pay for postage, of course.


Take a clue from Apple w-dot-apple-dot-com SEARCH for WWDC KEYNOTE (World Wide Developer Conference and Steve Job's Keynote address of Product Roll Out). Learn how they keep on message. They keep on message. They stay on the reservation. They don't talk about anything else except how "insanely great" their product is. They talk about how it will benefit the end user. 




Again, good luck with your tab. Looking forward to try it out. 


Good luck with your Super Tab. I want to try one. Maybe you'll be in Ohio if National (5hrs away) is here next year. Or you could attend the Archery Manufacturer Association convention (it was held in Columbus Ohio this year, 2hrs away) and show off your product there.....but, you'll have to buy exhibit space.


----------



## NHSarcher (Oct 15, 2004)

rasyad said:


> I like the pintail shape, very surfy.
> 
> Rasyad


I got a chance to look at one very briefly in Darrington. It fit pretty comfortably around my index finger and the finger spacer was nice too. One of the things I didn't actually like about the tab was the "pin tail." The pin tail on it actually is pretty rough on the little finger if you have larger hands in my opinion. 

Wish you the best on these though Bubba.


----------



## PeterW (Aug 17, 2010)

Bubba Tab, 

If I may offer a few professional and constructive ideas. Instead of responding to various silly criticisms with tiny sniping replies, wasting your personal and professional time; why not put a few of these tabs in people's hands?

The National just happened in Ohio a few weeks back, go to the event, offer shooter the use of the tab and you hold on to their driver license. They return your tab, you give them back their DL. Your only problem is the cost of travel and the cost of buying a manufacturer's exhibit space....money.

Another idea is to get these tabs into hands of 'trend setters' or celebrities (like magazine editors or forum moderators) in the archery world... Some may do it for free, some know their worth and charge you for using it. Some will happily evaluate your product....and if you want to use their likeness and quote in your advertising, then they may want you to pay up. 

how about sponsoring your local JOAD club. I'm sure there aren't 1,000 members in the club, you won't go broke. If they are under...16, give them the tab for 10 or 20bucks. If they are over 16 to 18, give them the tab for 25 or 30 bucks. Allow them to grow your product for you.

Texans (from reputation), of all people, don't talk, they show. Show us. I want to learn more about your tab, make me want your tab. I read the first post, it summed up what it does. I don't need to read a ton more post about your tab. "Show me the money" 

Here's my opinion about the tab:
1, ambidex does nothing for the individual shooter. It's a marketing point for equipment retailer and wholesellers. It means they don't have to keep a crap load of stocks. 

2, adjustable tab....that does benefit the shooter. Also see #1, it benefits the retailer and whole seller.....less stock to keep, less stock for size confusion. 

Miscellaneous thoughts:
1, stamped out parts, depending on it's application, is -not- bad. Again, depending on the application.

2, Over seas or off shore manufacturing vs Made In America. Is it the CHICKEN or is it the EGG? 

Consumers want lower cost because today's worker don't have the same money to spend as did their grandparents. Manufacturers wants higher profit. 

Who or whom forced manufacturing to be shipped to low cost countries (Canada, China, Brazil, Mexico, Honduras, etc) Is it the indifferent American consumer who want cheaper goods that forced manufacturers to produce things in cheaper countries? Or is it the greedy manufacturers who want to lower their labor cost that sourced production in cheaper countries. 

This is a tough one...who do you blame? "American Pride"? Try asking Walmart that you want them to only sell things made in America...then try telling Walmart to let the American workers unionize and pay Americans a "living wage" (what ever that is for the local area). Walmart will laugh your Bubba Tabs out the door. Biggest retailer in America, Walmart, has no American Pride....only enough pride to get you to buy from them, right?

This isn't an American vs Asian manufacturer issue, as I see it. This is you offering a fully adjustable tab which a child can own for the rest of his/her life. The marketing is that the young shooter can have confident in a familiar, life long piece of equipment that will grow with the shooter. That's how you could market it....not marketing it with quick, short, silly, wast-of-your-time replies to critics.

Take the attitude of "I'm busying trying to improve a great product than to reply to silly post with my even-sillier comments". Do what Apple do: redesign existing products into better products. (iPod, iPhone, iPad, Mouse isn't original, they just made it better. The mouse was from Bell Lab....Apple just happen to be visionaries that saw the device while touring Bell and THE FIRST to employ it in a Personal Computer)

3, never make enemies of potential customer. Your Texan pride is getting in the way of your goal: educating people on how your product can improve the shooter. 

Let the ignorant think what they think, good people will change their mind if they have proof that a product is better. The way you're going, with your dumb response to them, the only thing they will remember about you is your childish attitude, not how great your product is. They will overlook the features and selling point if you turn them off with your attitude and snipes. 

4, Be professional: Stick to your marketing points. Stay on message. Stay on the reservation. Follow your own game book. You want them to know the product. Thank people for their opinion (even if it's dumb) and respond with:

"Thanks, we're taking feedback and opinions. It's a great product as you can see; with your input, we want to make it better"

Your response remain neutral. Even with the dumbest of criticism, your response will look professional. Some of these dumb critics is willing to be won over, they want proof...don't alienate them with a far stupider response from your self. Don't play down to an unprofessional level. Stay above it with the message of having a great product.

5, Communication...spelling, grammar and excitement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
---a, Computer have instant spell checker. I'm a horrible speller, I depend on spell checker whenever I see the wavy red line under a word. 
---b, Where do I start.....? I read and re-read my replies.
---c, Excitement!!!!!!!!!!!!! We can see that you're excited about your product like a proud parent of a baby. That's great!!!!!!!!!! I totally respect that!!!!!!!!!!! I respect inventors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm proud of a lot of my designs and ideas, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! However, I'm not 14!!!!!!!!! I don't believe you're 14, sir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Last note to you, Sir. You got an interesting product. I would like to shoot a few ends with it to see if I GOTTA HAVE IT. Until I see you at some regional match and try one on, I'm sitting on the fence. 

Like any good skeptic, I want to know that my hard earned money isn't going into junk. As a good Texan, you would want proof, too. Right? 

It's my damn right as an American (as a human) that I ask for proof that your product is gold. Potential customer has the right to ask for proof and the way they express it may be with childish little comments. It's not illegal to be socially inept & childish (see your own dumb response to dumb comments from others. I'm sure as a Texan, you respect my brutal & constructive honesty). 

Your attitude should be treating every criticism as a chance for dialog. They are your potential customers. Some of them don't give a flying F... about where it's made (that's the sad reality). They want to know "how will it benefit me"....and they aren't wrong. 

People who read this thread, you got a chance to convince them. There is a dialog going on. IF they are still reading this thread, that means they are still interested. They are asking: "prove to me, what will this product do for me".

Last marketing tip.... How much, in material cost, does each tab cost you? I'm sure it's cheap. The labor cost and R&D would be the biggest investment. 

How bout selecting a few of us....who are reading this thread, and GIVE us a tab? Select 3 to 6 of us, maybe? Pick 3 to 6 of us that seem to like your tab (maybe me?) and give us a tab. "GIVE"? Yeah, "give". You came this far with your time, energy and prototyping, what's 30 dollars with of material cost? (I'm assuming your aluminum isn't made of diamonds) Go a bit further. Make us rave about your tab. Let us do your talking for you. Put more skin in the game. 

Next, pick the people that are making the stupidest comments. Pick 6 to 12 people. Make them an offer....sell them tabs at some outrageous cost....30.00? 40.00? 50.00? 60.00? I like 40.00 (and shipping cost)...it's twice the "impulse buy price point" of 20.00. Look at this as a chance to win over critics. You already got a lot of skin in the game...R&D cost. Go a bit more. Go further. Then.....then....the worst thing your critics can ever say about you is that you SHUT UP & PUT UP by selling them a 120.00MSRP tab for below cost @ 40.00. You'll be known as someone who is willing F....ing back his product by putting more skin in the game. People will say "these guys aren't interested in talking a game, they made us use one of their tab".

What would you, a Texan, respect more: Someone shipping you a demo product or someone shooting off their mouth with stupid replies? (how honest and constructive are my criticisms so far?)

Last tactic for marketing... in relations to this forum. Set a side a dozen or two of your tabs and sell them to the first 12 or 24 people who reply to you. Sell them at cost. They pay for postage, of course.


Take a clue from Apple w-dot-apple-dot-com SEARCH for WWDC KEYNOTE (World Wide Developer Conference and Steve Job's Keynote address of Product Roll Out). Learn how they keep on message. They keep on message. They stay on the reservation. They don't talk about anything else except how "insanely great" their product is. They talk about how it will benefit the end user. 






Good luck with your Super Tab. I want to try one. Maybe you'll be in Ohio if National (5hrs away) is here next year. Or you could attend the Archery Manufacturer Association convention (it was held in Columbus Ohio this year, 2hrs away) and show off your product there.

P.S. I read this long reply. I found a ton of bad sentences and miss spelling that I missed earlier.


----------



## PeterW (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry for the double post. I thought I was Editing it.

Moderator, please delete post #56 with all it's glorious first draft badness...and this one.


----------



## CaptJack (Apr 20, 2005)

a little help from your favorite grammer teacher
http://www.iespell.com/


----------



## batmaing (Jul 30, 2009)

the bubba tab said:


> batmaing said:
> 
> 
> > $120? C'mon. [rant] Manufacturers of archery equipment charge in this manner because we allow it. 99% of the time it's the archer, not the equipment. Let's get with it people! [/rant] Not PC for my 4th post, I know, but I've had enough - this is ridiculous.
> ...


Your response implies that you feel that Brady Ellison is like 99% of the shooters out there, that he can't tell the difference between ACGs and X10s. The fact is, most people - myself included - need to improve their form rather than their equipment. The improvement will likely be seen after 120 hours of good practice rather than $120 on a tab. I've seen my share of people try to buy their way into the gold when, really, all they needed was a good stretch band.

To be clear, I wasn't commenting on the quality of your product; I actually think it's a great idea to add adjustability to a tab and I really do wish you the best of luck with it. I apologize if my post came off the wrong way. I was just expressing my disappointment at the archery industry as a whole and the pricing trends I've been noticing. 99% of us want to have fun with archery; only 1% want to rule the world with it. The current cost of everything seems to imply the opposite.

If your tab is produced with the elite archer in mind (top 1%), great! They'll probably be able to notice the difference between yours and, say, Cavalier's and I hope they eat it up like hotcakes! My guess is that you want a wider audience than that. $120 for a tab, regardless of quality, gave me great pause - I can't be the only one.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

I think the tab is well designed. Actually, I'm more impressed with the leather quality and finish over anything else. I could see that tab on my current metal plate.

On the pricing, that is steep. On that, there should have been some thought as to your "final" target for marketing. IOW, setting a high initial price to cover an initial lack of economies of scale on producing or to cover your investment in research and design is a common approach by some industries. Any product will experience the early adopters who care more about trying out the latest and less about the price - we see this in electronics all the time. For archery, just look at the WalMart sights and remember what they sold for when first introduced - it's not all about quality - newer high price designs are satisfying a different market. Not in the derogatory, but it's called "skimming".

The problem with this pricing scheme is that is has a limiting ceiling of early adopters, as they are only a small percentage of users. Once they play out, one MUST play the second card and lower the price to capture the 99% of users looking to catch the most mice with the new trap but WILL compare pricing first.

If the second stage of pricing is not adopted, the product will play out quick, as those early adopters don't need a second one. If the price is lowered to market levels for similar products (for tabs, not the fact that it is a better tab, that will be mostly irrelevant), the second stage folks usually get a better refined product for a fraction of the prototype price.

I am of the type to always wait for the lower pricing, as I think you will find the majority of your market to be in the same camp. Initially, I think you will find some satisfaction, but if you still want to be making the tab a few years from now, get a plan. If not, you are going to have to keep revising your tab and convincing people the new model supersedes the previous model to attract that small percentage of shooters who want one and will gamble extra bucks to try.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Warbow said:


> *I have to say that being able to use the device for left or right handed people isn't a selling point. How many people will use the tab for **both**? In fact, I'd say the ambidextrous nature of the product, while clever, is a point against it. *The vast, vast majority of people will not be changing their handedness, and, as a result, people who buy this are paying a premium for extra holes that they will never need or use.



Unless you are the manufacturer then it makes sense, lower manufacturing cost, less SKU's, less raw materials to stock, no tooling changeovers, no mix ups in shipping.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

jrip said:


> Unless you are the manufacturer then it makes sense, lower manufacturing cost, less SKU's, less raw materials to stock, no tooling changeovers, no mix ups in shipping.


Granted, but unless that results in a *lower price* it is of no value to me as a consumer. Also, this tab seems to be bespoke, so less drilling might actually be cheaper for the manufacturer. It really depends on the production line.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

CaptJack said:


> a little help from your favorite grammer teacher
> http://www.iespell.com/


Or, rather than use an extension in Internet Explorer, one can just use Firefox, with its built in spell checker, no extensions needed.


----------



## the bubba tab (Aug 17, 2010)

Zane Smith said:


> Bubba,
> My comments were made to say that I LIKE you tab because the plate does not go into the 'meat' of your hand, only within the digits. SIMILAR to my design . IT WAS MENT AS A COMPLIMENT.
> Please do not take what I said the wrong way.
> BTW, I do not Mfg. my tabs. Only for my personal use.
> Zane


its cool thanks zane
iam working on a new 3 under tab like the genius tab but no ledge it's flat .
Soon ill show it to all.
i like all the input on the tab.
hope to meet all of you some day.


----------



## the bubba tab (Aug 17, 2010)

Warbow said:


> Granted, but unless that results in a *lower price* it is of no value to me as a consumer. Also, this tab seems to be bespoke, so less drilling might actually be cheaper for the manufacturer. It really depends on the production line.


the only way to make it cheaper is get made in china ant gone a happen
bubba
I love archery and all archers what ever thay shoot.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

the bubba tab said:


> the only way to make it cheaper is get made in china ant gone a happen
> bubba
> I love archery and all archers what ever thay shoot.


Actually, I imagine much of the cost is in the fancy 3D shape of the ledge and finger spacer. Those could be cast instead of CNCd if you had higher production numbers. The choices aren't always your current way vs. China, and I expect you know that.


----------



## the bubba tab (Aug 17, 2010)

i say things, before i think some times.
please don't take it, in a bad way.
BUBBA


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Sounds like a quality product to me. Bateman's products are quality and he stands behind and is out front with his work. I've gone through 8 tabs and have 4 gloves until I finally found Bateman's gloves with the insert. I'm well over 120 dollars. I love the gloves and I don't need or want a tab anymore. When and it will happen some time in the future, but I think well into the future, I'll need another glove, I'll get Bateman's! And I am proud that they're made in American, by an American who takes so much pride in his work and products. If you want a forever tab, buy it. If not, then just keep buying the others and replacing them. As for those that want free samples to keep, they are just looking for a free tab at Bateman's expense. On the other hand (pun intended for the dual aspect of the tabs), having a few available for a tournament would be a good idea, as long as you give them back.


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

rpdjr45 said:


> As for those that want free samples to keep, they are just looking for a free tab at Bateman's expense. On the other hand (pun intended for the dual aspect of the tabs), having a few available for a tournament would be a good idea, as long as you give them back.


Who here is wanting a free tab? Bateman can probably do without the type of "marketing" that statement provides. The only way it has been mentioned is that if he wants word of mouth to push his products it is a good idea to do so - Hoyt, Matthews, Bowtech, PSE, and most of the Archery industry seem to think that advice good too. Attacking those that might be customers isn't going to make anyone want to be.

I wish him luck, but I still feel that if this is intended to be a money making venture it isn't going to go too good. For 120 dollars it needs to offer something truly better and I have not seen it. Both him and the people that like his products telling me to just shut up and purchase one (some more nicely than others - but ultimately what is being said) hasn't really done much to convince me that any misgiving I may have about it are not true, or if they are that I would get anywhere by talking about it. Especially given that I like my current tab quite a bit and am not experiencing any of the negatives that I'm supposed to be. 

I still say I wouldn't mind giving one a try if I could and I may be convinced then, but not for 120 dollars. If certain options were available (and I've listed mine) or there was away to try it out then I *may* give it a go. Otherwise it is so far down my list of "I wants" as it will most likely never be purchased. If there was a thriving secondary market (much of the reason I do not mind that with compound releases in the same price range) or a reasonable return policy then maybe (heck even probably in the next six months or so - assuming I remember). As is 120 dollars is a bit much for something I do not think I will like and would then be stuck with. Money still means something to me and I need to see an actual return on it - if I thought so then I would find the tab cheap, telling me to shut up isn't helping me see that value.

That's advice one can take or leave - lots of marketing efforts have left it (it is not *remotely* my own idea or new) and for the most part the products has gone away. Your product has to be *significantly* better enough that it can overcome that, even if the tab exceeds your review it isn't enough to do so (I have none of the issues you speak of it fixing - I suspect that more people are happy with their tabs than not).


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have no idea what your original post was, and don't care. If you do not want to buy the tab, don't. As for being told to shut up? I did not state anything remotely close to that. Did not read anything close to that either. But if you want to cry about something, then I'll bite. In the words of Ronald Reagan, "Aw, shut up!" Oh,yes, and your posting makes you appear to be a cheapstake.


----------



## Archer 4 Life (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh boy, here we go again... 

...

Anyway, just saying, while I would probably never gain any points from it due to my skill level even if the tab is all it's knocked up to be, I still like the idea of its adjustability and CNC'd strength (if it's as strong as it looks).

But give me the cheapest Soma tab and a drill and I can have my Cavalier customized to my liking... so for less than half the price...


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

Archer 4 Life said:


> But give me the cheapest Soma tab and a drill and I can have my Cavalier customized to my liking... so for less than half the price...


Cheapskate.


----------



## Archer 4 Life (Oct 27, 2008)

Shrewd spending.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, but it was funny.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Bateman has good products, I use a hunting quiver... 

But the tab is way overpriced for what it is, I'm not going to change my mind on that. In these hard economic times, I doubt many will disagree...


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

*good luck with the new tab Bubba.*

Seeing that makes me want to get out my tools and start hacking around on tabs again.

Good luck. I'm sure nobody who gets one in their hands will be disappointed.

-Andrew


----------



## cpdasso (Dec 14, 2009)

I liked the tab when I saw it at the Texas Star FITA, and I asked Bubba for some info as to where I could get it when it was available for purchase.

Unfortunately, I'm a college student at the same time that I'm an archer and I'd never be able to afford this. If that were different, I'd certainly pick one up.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Finally had a chance to see one at NFAA nationals-it felt really good. it and the Zumbo's tab were the two most comfortable out of the box tabs I have tried


----------

